

Ask YC: Where are the hacker hangouts in your city? - manvsmachine

Living in Atlanta, there are (presumably smart) college students just about everywhere.  Not really sure where the hardcore tech / hacker crowd hangs out though, other than on campuses.
======
NoBSWebDesign
In Ann Arbor, we have U of M. Mostly business students, but the hackers I know
hang out in their offices (or home offices). If I had to pick a place where
I'd be most likely to run into them, It'd be Zimmerman's Cafe.

Since 3 of the 5 people here are in Atlanta, I'll just go ahead and ask. Would
you guys be interested in meeting for coffee or something the weekend of April
11-15? I'll be in Atlanta for a national marketing competition.

------
doubleplus
Portland: Free Geek <http://www.freegeek.org/> And random NE, SE, and NW
cafes.

------
kingnothing
I'm from Atlanta and never knew of anywhere that hackers spent a lot of time
aside from in small gatherings with other hackers.

------
wehriam
I also live in Atlanta. I don't know of any "hacker hangouts" but I like to go
to Apres Diem in the afternoons.

------
pchristensen
Chicago: Cyberia Cafe (701 N. Wells) - Chicago Linux and other user group
meetings get held there.

------
schof
Looking to meet up with geeks in Los Angeles too. Any suggestions?

